# Pierre Du Bosc on the difference between elect angels and elect sinners



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 1, 2021)

It is true, that God also elected good angels, confirming them in holiness, rendering them happy in the possession of eternal glory, and hence they are called “elect angels.” Yet they were not elected in Christ, for never having sinned, they needed no Mediator, no Redeemer — it was only necessary to insure their original integrity; but man having fallen from his innocence, it was indispensible that he should be restored to it through the medium of a surety, in the contemplation of whose merit alone we could be elected. God, then, elected us in Christ.

For the reference, see Pierre Du Bosc on the difference between elect angels and elect sinners.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

